# Hymer 644 3800 Kilo GVW



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

I was surprised to find that when I took my newly acquired 644 to the local DVLA office for a type approval exemption inspection to be told it would be classed as Private HGV. What adverse implications does this have, I've just got this feeling there has to something?


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Vehicle Excise Duty (Road Tax) will be different - currently £5 p.a. less than Private Light Goods due to anomalies in the system!!! (I hope they don't catch-up)

Other than that , no knock-on at all from PHG classification, though the weight (over 3500kg) that took you into that class carries restrictions on speed limits, driving licence, health, required etc. (don't worry about driving licence if you passed your test pre-1997, but if after, you may be in trouble).

In UK speed limits based on unladen weight (up to 3050kg unladen - which you are likely to be within, is subject to same speed limits as car , above is more restricted). Speed limits abroad generally aligned to GVW, and you will get caught by them.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

No trouble with driving licence that is unless you are 70 years old or over, then you will need to have a medical every three years to prove that you are fit to drive vehicles over 3500kg


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Private HGV*

Better make an appointment for the doctor then , 85 next birthday.


----------

